# Secluded 5 Acre Mini Farm, just 25 minutes to downtown St. Louis



## STLhomes (Dec 29, 2015)

Looking for that rural, country experience but in a convenient, suburban setting? Then check out this 5-acre hideaway in St. Louis County, Missouri - just 25 minutes from the Gateway Arch. 

It's located at the end of a private road, tucked behind a county park, and it features a nice mix of woods and flat open land. It's actually right up the street from another mini farm that was featured on here and sold to a HT member: 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...re-house-st-louis-county-now-market-link.html

Compared to that property (which I also represented), this one has a much larger house, a 3-car garage/workshop/barn, 2 more acres, and a spacious walk-out basement with extra tall ceilings and a fantastic canning closet. There's also a possibility you could purchase 3 more acres next door.

The house is a 1930 Cape Cod that is absolutely rock solid and well maintained. The kitchen and bathrooms were all recently renovated, and you'll find hardwood floors throughout the main level if you're willing to rip up the carpet.

The seller is motivated and looking for a quick sale, so please contact me if you're interested. Horses are welcome, and there are several other horse properties nearby. Also nearby is Missouri Bottom Conservation Area and the incredible confluence of the Mississippi & Missouri rivers. 

Here's the listing info & lots of photos:

http://www.marismatrix.com/matrix/shared/1gf617c3M7Dd/11780EckertLane


----------



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

Boy, if that was a year from now and on the south side of StL!


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

Looks like a great place and for not a lot of money! Personally, I love St. Louis. 

LuLu


----------

